# Do The Meds Help You Loose Weight Easily, Does Your metabolism Go Back To Normal?



## bluebutterfly26 (Jan 19, 2011)

hey ok. i need some advice. i asked a question yesterday on here about my post partum thyroidism. it may go away on its own after a couple months, but there's a chance it may not. and i've really been freaking out. i need to know. if i had to be put on the thyroid medication to help raise my levels and make my thyroid go back to normal. does the meds really work well. like after i start taking them, will my metabolism go back to normal like it was in the past, and will i be able to loose the weight that i gained with the pregnancy? i just need some one to tell me that every thing is going to be ok. that once i start meds, if i work out hard and eat right, that the weight will come off easily. i'm not screwed for the rest of my life, and will never be able to loose weight? please what is your experiences. after being on the hormones to regulate your thyroid, did your metabolism return to normal and could you loose the weight.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bluebutterfly26 said:


> hey ok. i need some advice. i asked a question yesterday on here about my post partum thyroidism. it may go away on its own after a couple months, but there's a chance it may not. and i've really been freaking out. i need to know. if i had to be put on the thyroid medication to help raise my levels and make my thyroid go back to normal. does the meds really work well. like after i start taking them, will my metabolism go back to normal like it was in the past, and will i be able to loose the weight that i gained with the pregnancy? i just need some one to tell me that every thing is going to be ok. that once i start meds, if i work out hard and eat right, that the weight will come off easily. i'm not screwed for the rest of my life, and will never be able to loose weight? please what is your experiences. after being on the hormones to regulate your thyroid, did your metabolism return to normal and could you loose the weight.


I wish I could reassure you but this is something that you probably have to take one day at a time with. When the metabolism is messed up, it can take some time to fix it.

Meanwhile, absolutely stay on a sensible diet. At the very least, it will prevent you from gaining more weight. That is what I did and I was grateful for that.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Thyroid medication is not a magic weight loss pill.

However, if you have a problem, you need to treat it.

Every woman experiences body changes after childbirth. Diet, exercise, and diligence should allow you to lose weight and maintain it, but unfortunately, thyroid medication does not make it is any easier than for anyone else.


----------



## bluebutterfly26 (Jan 19, 2011)

yea. i know that ill need to work on loosing the weight. such as exercising and eating right. but what i'm asking is if i get on meds to regulate my thyroid will it help my metabolism go back to normal, to the point that it used to be before i had a problem. and then it will make loosing the weight easier. cuz right now, i feel like working out a lot is pointless, if it won't make any difference.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

If you need to take the medication to regulate the thyroid you do it. It can take a little while for this process to take place, simply because the medication is long acting and it can take several months to reach a normal thyroid state.

People often find it very difficult to maintain their weight during this period, so careful diet and exercise is vital.

Losing weight is hard, no matter whether your thyroid is normal or not.

No, the medication doesn't make it easier. It makes it happen normally.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Your question is does it make your metabolism go back to normal and I think the answer to that is yes, that is the goal of treatment. If it was easy for you to lose weight in the past, it will probably be easy for you once your thyroid levels are back to normal. Although postpartum your body is different!

As I mentioned before I am just over two months into treatment and very close to finding the optimal dose of medication for me. I have enjoyed watching my former self return and I have one funny example that shows this. Since I was a child, I have been a leg jiggler when sitting down. Drives others nuts but it is and always has been a part of who I am. Last week, I realized I was jiggling my legs again and it was only then that I realized I had stopped doing it when I was hypo!! Sometime in the past year or so I had stopped doing it and wasn't even aware, until it came back!! I am an active person by nature and the bouncing of my legs when sitting is part of my normal metabolism and as my metabolism returns to normal so does my activity level.


----------

